# Velvet???



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

One of my fish might have Velvet - I'll know more tonight. Has anybody successfully treated Velvet with salt only or is medication absolutely necessary? 
It has become next to impossible to find medication in Richmond.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

If you can find tetra lifeguard, I have found it useful for treating external parasites, i.e. white spot. Would probably be worth a try.


----------

